# S.A tanks



## alex250 (Jan 23, 2006)

hey guys,

Thinking of setting up a second S.A tank. Hopefully an 8x2.5x2.5, but dont know how im going to scape it as of yet so If you could post up pics of S.A tanks (yours or randoms) for some ideas that would be heaps good!

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## stechappo (May 18, 2008)

My Angel Tank 48x30x24"


----------



## stechappo (May 18, 2008)

My Angel Tank 48x30x24"


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hehe, always a pleasure.... I've been through a few different 'scapes, hopefully one of them will give you some inspiration!





































http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... 40e611.flv





































Blair.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Most recent planted tank:









A bit different - the GT tank:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

My discus tank (just set up and not finished yet)


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

My Guianacara biotope tank


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

My planted Bolivian tank


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey bud, tanks are looking awesome! So you've been holding out on the discus tank photo's eh. They look very healthy and show nice clean markings :thumb:.

Your Guinacara tank is my favourite though, the root mass is perfect and looks really natural with your DIY background, like the roots protruding down from the river-bank.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Old set up of a 90 gallon








[/quote]


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Blair. Thanks for your nice words. The discus tank is still in progress and in the mean time I have switched out the echinodorus for a larger one. I still need to grow and add some more smaller sword like specie tropica to create more depth. I also have the horrible task to find root like pieces of driftwood to hang in the tank (just like the Guianacara tank) Those parts are hard to find over here. The discus are still youngsters and need to grow almost double this size. Probably they will change in coloration as well and most likely end up as red scribbled (red turquoise). The pic of the Bolivian tank is an older pic and I worked on that one to create some more room and space and added some green fire tetras.

To the other posters,...the first one is a 75 gallon, the second a 90 gallon the thirth a 50 gallon and the last one the old set up of the 90 gallon when I didn't have fish that dig pits and caves :wink:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I really don't want to follow Ruurd & Blair and thier photo's, as I can't compete on either aquascaping ability or photographic ability, but here goes...

160 gallon community tank.









Rescaped for open look.









35 gallon tall tank.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> I can't compete on either aquascaping ability or photographic ability


Now now, don't go putting yourself down like that Peter. The tanks all look great and there's nothing wrong with those photo's! I like the 35 gallon tank do you still have it or is that a past set-up?

:thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> I like the 35 gallon tank do you still have it or is that a past set-up?


 :lol: ROTFLMAO

Sold the tank Yesterday!

Getting ready to move house and only have the two 50 gals temporarily set up for my Laetacara, rummynose, marbled hatchetfish and L397's. Everything else has been sold already. Just waiting for some one to buy my 6 footer.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Peter,....I like your tanks very much!!! They are more open and are scaped to provide the fish what they need. So your tanks do fill the needs for your fish AND look awesome. Only one thing,....why didn't you put that background on the 160 gallon??? I know you have it! This will create more depth Peter and take up the very nice colors of your fish. Look what the black bg did for the 35. Both thanks are very nice and I'm curious how things will look like after the move. I assume you get some new tanks right? How abouth the fish,...they will move with you?


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

www.nobobo.com ....droooooollll


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Ruurd,

After I move, I'm just going to have three 50 gal tanks. Two small, biotope community tanks, one for my curviceps & agassizii, and one for my dorsigera & borellii. A third 50 gal tank for breeding my L397's. I'll also have a 3 small 11 gallon grow out tanks, 18"x12"x12", and a 20 gal Long quarintine tank.

All up, a small, neat set up.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Peter. Multiple tank gives you more possibilities in keeping diferent species. The dwarfs you are mentioning are very nice fish and all go along well with tetras and hatch fish. You surprised me with breeding L397 dough. :wink:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

How can you not like the little suckers...



















However they are real poop machines, hence why they'll have thier own dedicated tank. Too many gravel vacs and water changes to have in a community tank. Plus they have different needs, actually like lots of water movement and high oxygen levels in the tank, but low light levels.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Great little suckers Peter :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: They are realy nice colored and would be awesome in my Discus tank. Those are also poop machines so I have to do a 60% wc every other day anyway. :wink:


----------

